# dmesg can not execute



## eric_huang (Sep 30, 2011)

Upon executing the *dmesg* command I have the following message:

```
pid 64269 (perl), uid 110: exited on signal 6
```

Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe nothing happened since Perl "exited on signal 6"? FreeBSD is not particularly chatty so you may not see anything new there for quite some time. Try connecting a USB pendrive and check again.


----------



## eric_huang (Oct 3, 2011)

Beastie thank you.
Problem is solved.


----------

